# Bilder "Malen"



## X-ell (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,ich bin neu im Forum(kann man ja bestimmt an der Anzahl der Beiträge erkennen
Erstmal allen hier ein Frohes Fest

Also nun kommen wir mal endlich zu meiner frage,ich will "endlich" damit anfangen zu "zeichnen" bisher war ich immer nur so nebenbei mit Photoshop tätig(besitze übrigens die Version Cs2,fass es irgendwie relavant ist) doch nun will ich das ändern.Wollte eigentlich nur ausdrücken das ich mich mit den einzelnen Funktionen soweit ausskenne.Genug geschwafelt.Ich möchte Menschen/Tiere/Figuren ect. "malen" ich habe schon in google gesucht doch bin leider nicht fündig geworden,deswegen wede ich mich an euch.Also macht ihr das oder wisst ihr wie ich anfangen soll?Ich dachte mir das ich vielleicht einfach ein paar kleine sachen in Paint oder so male,doch dann habe ich vorhin gelesen das viele eine Zeichnung per Hand anfertigen,einscannen und bearbeiten...
Was ist denn nun der "richtige" weg,sollte man lieber einfach so im PC die Skizze machen oder per Hand.

mfg Xell


----------



## Iceripper (24. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

also ich zeichne immer erst von Hand mit einem schwarzen Fineliner.
Nach dem einscannen werden die Sachen dann coloriert.

Wenn du direkt in der Software zeichnen möchtest, würde ich das aber nicht mit Photoshop, sondern mit einem Vektor-Basierendem Grafik Programm machen. (Freegand/Illustrator)

Direkt in der Software "zeichne" ich eigentlich nur, wenn ich ein Grafiktablett zur verfügung habe, da mit diese Arbeit mit einer Maus zu ungenau ist.

Mfg Andy


----------



## pamax (24. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

also wenn es eine Zeichnung seien soll, dann würde ich auf jedenfall die Figur auf einem Blatt vorzeichnen, die Konturen nochmal mit Finelinern nachzeichnen und dann einscannen. Jetzt kommt es draufan was du machen möchtest, wenn du Illustrationen machen willst kannst du Illustrator/Freehand benutzen, da kannst du dann die Figuren in Vektor-Objekte umwandeln. Ansonsten kannst du Photoshop nehmen, die Konturen verwischen usw.... ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.

pMx

EDIT:Mist zu spät^^


----------



## X-ell (24. Dezember 2006)

Ja,eigentlich schon,nur ich muss trotzdem noch was fragen zu meiner Kontrolle,ob ich auch wirklich alles richtig verstanden habe.
Da ich nicht genau verstehe was ihr mit Grafiktablett meint und mich mit Illustrator kein Stück auskenne werde ich die Skizze per Hand malen(das wird viel viel Arbiet,kann das kaum,egal sowas macht spaß )
Also es ist auch ok,wenn ich mit Hand zeichne und dann mit Photoshop Cs2 Coloriere,vielleicht mache ich die Figur dannach noch in 3d mit 3dsmax.Naja bisdahin habe ich noch ein schönes Stück arbeit.


----------



## ShadowMan (25. Dezember 2006)

Hi Xell!

Zum Thema Grafiktablett: schau mal auf http://www.wacom.com

Zeichentutorials gibt es ebenfalls jede Menge im Netz:
http://www.der-webdesigner.net/index.php?action=tutorials&s=ps_zeichnen&t=pferde_zeichnen

Das Vorzeichnen macht natürlich auch in vielen Fällen Sinn, da Viele mit Hand wesentlich besser zeichnen können und dann in PS lediglich colorieren. Welcher Weg da für dich der Richtige ist, musst du dennoch selbst herausfinden.

Liebe Grüße,
Manuel ;-]


----------

